# Snowmageddon



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So apparently southern and eastern Ontario are in for a nasty storm tomorrow. It is to start overnight, but really pick up throughout the morning. There won't be much snow to start, but apparently high winds will make for poor visibility. As afternoon hits, the snow is supposed to turn to freezing rain and ice pellets. This could make for a fun day! Everyone stay safe out there.

I am supposed to teach at 7pm tomorrow evening, but haven't done a damned thing to get ready for that class as I am hoping the weather reports are accurate and that they will close the college. If they haven't announced anything by noon, I'll have to do some work! Knowing my luck they will close the school five minutes after I finish getting a lesson plan prepared! But at least next week is spring break so I will have that week off (not that I get paid for it).

But as I said, everyone stay safe out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder. I forgot I left my porch door open.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can hardly wait! Snow glorious snow. Love it. 

Going tobogganing on Wednesday. There had better be tons of snow.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Blowing like crazy here in Goderich but no snow yet. (5:15am)

There is a freezing rain warning.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We decided to cancel practice today. I'm sure a couple of coworkers won't be in.

I'm about to take the dog out, I can hear the wind picking up already.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Radar shows a nice big green blob heading NNE over Hamilton now.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Schools canceled in Kitchener area. I got to Guelph okay this morning but my drive back to Kitchener later today may not be so nice.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It looks okay outside for now. Just going to get the boys dressed and take them for a walk. It’s still pretty cold out. 

My Frankie boy gets neutered today, poor baby. 

I wished sometimes I didn’t live across the street from work when it snows. No excuses for not making it to work.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Still ok in Toronto so hopefully I can get to work before the blast comes ... it is coming right ?!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> Can hardly wait! Snow glorious snow. Love it.
> 
> Going tobogganing on Wednesday. There had better be tons of snow.


As much as I used to love tobogganing when I was younger, there's a differences between having snow on the hill where you slide down, and having to trudge up the hill in snow that comes up to your knees just to be able to go down once more.

I can't vouch for it, but as quickly as snow plows have come around to push things out of the way in Ottawa, it seems like there has been no snow _removal_ as in past winters. Snow that was pushed to the side has been packed down and hardened into ice, and most streets just seem narrower, with snowbanks coming out farther. There used to be a "snow mountain" downtown in a big open area adjacent to LeBreton flats, where all the dump trucks would bring the snow that the blowers had had provided. It could easily take until mid-July for all the snow to melt. But that area is no longer available for use, so I have no idea if another was identified by city management, or whether they simply skipped on the removal and stuck to mere pushing-out-of-the-way.

We are told to expect in the vicinity of *40*cm over the next 24-36hrs here. I have a decent snowblower and plenty of gas in the tank, but I have no idea where I'm going to put the snow. The banks on each side of the driveway already come up to my shoulders, and the banks are glazed over with a layer of ice, such that things could easily slide back onto the driveway.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Schools canceled in Kitchener area. I got to Guelph okay this morning but my drive back to Kitchener later today may not be so nice.


Cancelled in london and area too. Another day off for my partner.

The dog walk was driving pellets into my face. We power walked.

Im on break at work and the lot has a few inches already.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Whole public school board closed, so Mrs. Mooh gets to stay home.

The dogs weren't out long, ice pellets mixed with snow sticking to their fur.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I've asked my staff to work from home today and tomorrow. So sick of this snow. I keep having to hire people to shovel off the flat roof and the city doesn't plow our street for weeks after a major storm. Our road is used as a shortcut to avoid a traffic light and we often can't move because of these commuters getting stuck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> So sick of this snow.


WHOA! I can certainly see why!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When we had a bus strike a decade back, both my wife and I and several neighbours were working downtown. We would pool in my car. I'd drop everybody off and then look for parking in the residential areas on the perimeter of downtown. Because it was winter, there arose the problem that the city plows couldn't remove very much because there were cars parked on the street. And because the snow could not be removed in wholesale fashion, that resulted in there being progressively fewer and fewer viable parking spots, not just for the workies like myself, but for the residents as well (the brunt of whom do not have garages or back laneways). It generally resulted in having to walk 10-12 blocks to work from where I was parked. 

In view of what seems to be an absence of actual _removal_ of snow this season, the coming storm will be cataclysmic for downtown. My recent trips have found a great many residential streets in the core essentially reduced to a single lane and parking on one side....where the ice does not prohibit. That's fine for a oneway street. But for a 2-way, it's a problem.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> Schools canceled in Kitchener area. I got to Guelph okay this morning but my drive back to Kitchener later today may not be so nice.



Especially if you take Highway #7 as there is nothing but farmer's fields between Guelph and KW.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@mhammer I'm assuming you have the same amount of 'out your way' as @1SweetRide has, wherever he is in Ottawa (?).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not much going on in the GTA right now, but I checked my email when I got up and the college is closed today. They made the call really early, but I don't care as I get paid for the day. Hopefully this shit show continues into tomorrow so that I get it off too as I hate the class I have to teach tomorrow. But I can't get that lucky.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Never sick of this! It hasn’t even started to snow in Pickering yet. Oh sorry, I stand corrected, it is! I just peeked out the window and it is. Yeah! Went back to bed for a while. Nice to be able to go back to sleep sometimes. Don’t have to be at work until 1. Night. Lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Snowmageddon out here, too. It's been snowing now for 12 hours straight, after a big windstorm last weekend. No flying sharks yet, so that's good news.




Player99 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I forgot I left my Porsche door open.


FIFY



Lola said:


> It looks okay outside for now. Just going to get the boys dressed and take them for a walk. It’s still pretty cold out.
> 
> My Frankie boy gets neutered today, poor baby.


I really, really, really hope Frankie is a dog.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> As much as I used to love tobogganing when I was younger, there's a differences between having snow on the hill where you slide down, and having to trudge up the hill in snow that comes up to your knees just to be able to go down once more.
> 
> I can't vouch for it, but as quickly as snow plows have come around to push things out of the way in Ottawa, it seems like there has been no snow _removal_ as in past winters. Snow that was pushed to the side has been packed down and hardened into ice, and most streets just seem narrower, with snowbanks coming out farther. There used to be a "snow mountain" downtown in a big open area adjacent to LeBreton flats, where all the dump trucks would bring the snow that the blowers had had provided. It could easily take until mid-July for all the snow to melt. But that area is no longer available for use, so I have no idea if another was identified by city management, or whether they simply skipped on the removal and stuck to mere pushing-out-of-the-way.
> 
> We are told to expect in the vicinity of *40*cm over the next 24-36hrs here. I have a decent snowblower and plenty of gas in the tank, but I have no idea where I'm going to put the snow. The banks on each side of the driveway already come up to my shoulders, and the banks are glazed over with a layer of ice, such that things could easily slide back onto the driveway.


While there hasn't been any snow removal or cutting back the banks in my neighbourhood, this week I saw something I have never seen before in my 50+ years in Ottawa. A city grader came by to scrape up the ice minefield that is our streets, twice in one week, which in itself isn't all that unusual but the real surprise was the grader was followed by a large front end loader that cleared the ends of each driveway of the berm of ice chunks as they went.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm going to put on more coffee. Anyone want some?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> @mhammer I'm assuming you have the same amount of 'out your way' as @1SweetRide has, wherever he is in Ottawa (?).


Yes. The other Mark is more centrally-located, from what I can see of his house.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> While there hasn't been any snow removal or cutting back the banks in my neighbourhood, this week I saw something I have never seen before in my 50+ years in Ottawa. A city grader came by to scrape up the ice minefield that is our streets, twice in one week, which in itself isn't all that unusual but the real surprise was the grader was followed by a large front end loader that cleared the ends of each driveway of the berm of ice chunks as they went.


What the ?!?! I have a fricking provincial cabinet minister on my street, and we've seen no such beast whatsoever. They plow, yes, but that only makes for an ice wall at the end of the driveway.

Most anxiety-provoking is that the folks who plow the streets don't seem to exercise much judgment about where they pile up the snow. Intersections which would normally be benign, turn into "do you feel lucky, punk?" intersections, because you simply can't see oncoming traffic, due to the huge piles at the corner.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@ZeroGravity probably has an SNC Lavalin exec on his street.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2019)

ZeroGravity said:


> While there hasn't been any snow removal or cutting back the banks in my neighbourhood, this week I saw something I have never seen before in my 50+ years in Ottawa. A city grader came by to scrape up the ice minefield that is our streets, twice in one week, which in itself isn't all that unusual but the real surprise was the grader was followed by a large front end loader that cleared the ends of each driveway of the berm of ice chunks as they went.





mhammer said:


> What the ?!?! I have a fricking provincial cabinet minister on my street, and we've seen no such beast whatsoever.


That was going to be my guess.
That some newly elected federal government politician lives on the street.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> What the ?!?! I have a fricking provincial cabinet minister on my street, and we've seen no such beast whatsoever. They plow, yes, but that only makes for an ice wall at the end of the driveway.
> 
> Most anxiety-provoking is that the folks who plow the streets don't seem to exercise much judgment about where they pile up the snow. Intersections which would normally be benign, turn into "do you feel lucky, punk?" intersections, because you simply can't see oncoming traffic, due to the huge piles at the corner.



Seriously, was the most unexpected thing I have ever seen, even Queen Jan Harder (career city Councillor) doesn't live in my hood. I heard them go by and begrudgingly put on my jacket to clear the wall and go outside where my neighbour across the street is waving at me motioning down the street saying they are coming with a loader.

On the other hand, nearly every day is Russian Roulette trying to turn out onto Fallowfield (for reference Fallowfield road is a 4 lane, median divided arterial road with a posted limit of 80 so anywhere from 75-110 and busy with commuters). The 8' snowbank is right out to the curb and you have to stick the nose of the car out almost into the lane just see around the bank. It can get a bit hairy, even at the best of times.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Alright, well if no one wants any I'll drink it all myself.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember past snowmeggons in Toronto. Lastman calling out the army and stuff. Meanwhile, in Edmonton 11th straight day of below -20. Right now it is -28, no winds though, but hey


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well we finally found some snow the other day and today we managed a whole 6 inch's in Richmond but might as well be 4 feet for some drivers and my daughters says about 14 inch's out in Mission ( suburb of Vancouver for those that don't know this area ) had to go out for my auto insurance so was fun driving around in it with 4 wheel drive and snow tires and so many assholes with summer tires spinning around and around and yesterday we saw a cop posted a pic of a car with a tiny spot cleared on his windsheild didn't even use his wipers so cost him $109.00 for being lazy.
And butterknucket forget coffee fire up the Kurig and hot chocolate along with some Bailey's and wiped cream to war m the soul and later we sit down to some fine Scotch 18 years old who's in oh crap just saw your in Ontario will have to take a rain check sorry bud


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> Alright, well if no one wants any I'll drink it all myself.


I have my steeped tea but thx for the offer.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> Alright, well if no one wants any I'll drink it all myself.


I was thinking about it but Ontario is a big place.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> @mhammer I'm assuming you have the same amount of 'out your way' as @1SweetRide has, wherever he is in Ottawa (?).


I’m just off Island Park.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I think I mentioned this before but the street was so bad one year, myself and my neighbours had to line up our snowblowers and clear the street ourselves. The city tells me we aren't a priority as we don't live on a densely occupied street. Yet, I pay almost $10K / year in property taxes as does everyone else on this street. Firetrucks can't get in, ambulances can't get in. It's not bad right now as they finally plowed a few days ago but I'm worried about this snowfall and our ability to get out.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

WB on the 401 at about 11:45 AM today on my home coming up to the 427. 

But is it art, that's what I wanna know ... lol


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I get to work way quicker ‘cuz all the people who can’t drive in the snow stay home.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wardo said:


> WB on the 401 at about 11:45 AM today on my home coming up to the 427.
> 
> But is it art, that's what I wanna know ... lol


It is art.



LanceT said:


> I get to work way quicker ‘cuz all the people who can’t drive in the snow stay home.


Not all of them :/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> It is art.


I agree!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always a good idea to snap a pic as your truck goes over and rolls down an embankment ... lol

Actually, I got home no problem. EB though was stopped for miles due to an accident.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, it started here in earnest about an hour ago. I suspect my wife will be working from home tomorrow.

I swear, Ottawa is going to hell in a handbasket today. Between the weather, the government, the LRT being well behind schedule, and the Redblacks losing 4 of their best players, I'm going to have to take up some sort of substance-abuse tomorrow.

We did binge-watch the Netflix show Russian Doll the other day (good series!), so we can't do that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Just finished clearing the drive, That went quickly with the snowblower and all was fine. It started to rain as I got to work on the path and front stairs with the snow shovel. By the time I was done I was soaked because the rain was just chucking down. I hope it keeps up like that for a while, and that it all freezes as I could use another day off tomorrow!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> Just finished clearing the drive, That went quickly with the snowblower and all was fine. It started to rain as I got to work on the path and front stairs with the snow shovel. By the time I was done I was soaked because the rain was just chucking down. I hope it keeps up like that for a while, and that it all freezes as I could use another day off tomorrow!


I am not afforded that opportunity but I will work from my home office.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How's everywhere else looking?

Ours turned to rain as it got warmer, and then it's supposed to be -4(-13) overnight. So I expect a skating rink on my walk and drive to work. 

Woo.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Kingston here mostly snow, with a bit of freezing rain/ice pellets between 7 and 9pm, but back to snow now.

Shovelled the driveway a couple times to make it easier tomorrow morning!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I ended up by myself today at work. No one showed up in my department. I ended up doing my job plus a few others which I didn’t mind. Time flew by. Coming home tonight was a bitch. No plows on our street yet. One big skating rink. Just finished shoveling some of the driveway and stairs. I worry about hubby walking and slipping as he now has to walk with a cane because of balance issues.

PS notice my new avatar of John Allen’s rotator truck right in front of my house. Just a gorgeous truck. I would clean that whole truck with a cutip if you asked me to. Lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2019)

Lola said:


> PS notice my new avatar of John Allen’s rotator truck right in front of my house. Just a gorgeous truck. I would clean that whole truck with a cutip if you asked me to. Lol


My brother-in-law's work truck in front of our house.
I wouldn't clean it though, well .. maybe from the inside out. lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Though I have little doubt that commuting In Ottawa is a white mess today, I'm frankly surprised by how much _less_ snow there is this morning than what we were told would be coming. Not unless the rest of it is coming later today. It's a little early to fire up the noisy beast that is my snowblower, but I'll take on the driveway in an hour or so.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Woo hoo ! Guitar day in Ottawa !


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, the plow that just went by made it "take-down-the-wall" day in Ottawa. The driveway itself isn't too bad, but there is now a 3-1/2ft tall barrier at the end of it. Gee, thanks.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The snow has buried my snowblower that I so carefully placed at the front of the house. Now I have to dig it out to use it lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the drawbacks about living right across the street from your work. They expect you there come hell or high water.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Well, the plow that just went by made it "take-down-the-wall" day in Ottawa. The driveway itself isn't too bad, but there is now a 3-1/2ft tall barrier at the end of it. Gee, thanks.


At least your street gets plowed. Will be a week or two before they get to us I think.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

In Toronto big snow started at 8AM 
It is not as slippery as I was afraid of.
From the bedroom it looks beautiful


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Going to get outside in a few to start the clearing. I gassed up the snowblower and put it in the garage Tuesday so I wouldn't have to dig it out of the shed. There's a good 25-30cm. I'm going to start with pulling some of the snow off the 1st storey so we can see out the 2nd storey windows. 

As an aside, I'm glad that I pulled the snowblower out Tuesday. The previous melt built up 3" of solid ice in front of the doors. All of the tools that would be appropriate to chip it away were guess where - in the shed. I looked like a psycho wailing away with a claw hammer to get one door open enough to skinny in to get an axe. If I waited until today I would have actually gone psycho to find out the blower was iced in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Shittier out right now than daytime yesterday :/


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fuck, college is open today (unless they decide to close at 12:30). It looks fine out there, but apparently it is icy and there is blowing snow which is reducing visibility.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

T'was not nearly as bad as I imagined. The snow was light, and the biggest challenge posed by the "wall" left by the snowplow was where to point the throw of the snowblower so that nothing tumbled back down. Did our driveway easily, and had enough gas to do two neighbours' driveways as well. The guy across the street is temporarily living there while they reconstruct the second floor of his home after the damage from the tornado last September. He was out shovelling at 7:30 to be able to get to work. And after he left, the plow came by and put up a barrier to him getting back in. With basically nowhere to park on the street, and after a long day at work - the hardest part of which was likely getting there and back - I figured he didn't need the aggravation of coming home to a wall. So I took pity on him. The best feature of snowblowers, I find, is that they make courtesy that much easier. If I had to shovel it all, I doubt I'd be as benevolent after doing our driveway.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I was up at 5:30am, did my usual morning routine then went out and snowblowed/shovelled the driveway. Done before 8am. Sadly, our street was still 30cm+ of snow (it rarely gets plowed), so we're stuck at home for the day until that happens.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You're out in Barrhaven?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm putting on coffee again. Anyone want some?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I'm putting on coffee again. Anyone want some?


Do you work at Tim Hortons?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> You're out in Barrhaven?


Once again baffled by the city. While I had already planned to work from home today so I slept in, our street was already plowed by the time I rolled out of bed around 7:15. Usually we feel like we are among the last streets. 

Something funny is going on here......


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

mhammer said:


> You're out in Barrhaven?


Yup. Plow just went by. Just finished doing the end of my driveway. Woohoo! Off to work soon.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Yup. Plow just went by. Just finished doing the end of my driveway. Woohoo! Off to work soon.


I can hear the plows in the distance but they’re not headed here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I'm putting on coffee again. Anyone want some?


I've had my limit for the day. Give mine to someone else. But thanks for the offer.

I think some folks here would be more open to an offer of A535 and a heating pad.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I think some folks here would be more open to an offer of A535 and a heating pad.


are you offering rubdown services? ..,mighty nice of you


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

greco said:


> Do you work at Tim Hortons?


No, and I prefer good coffee.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> No, and I prefer good coffee.


You need to live in Portugal then. Best coffee I've ever had. Better than Italy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> No, and I prefer good coffee.


New ‘Roll Up The Rim’ prize gives winners a free coffee from better coffee place


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> New ‘Roll Up The Rim’ prize gives winners a free coffee from better coffee place


Lol, yup, I'd enjoy that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> You need to live in Portugal then. Best coffee I've ever had. Better than Italy.


Were you able to determine any reasons that might account for this?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just had an amusing time pulling a neighbour off of the road where he got stuck. He had this formulated plan involving shovels sand and 6 people pushing.

I got to experience the smug dodge owner feeling of superiority for the first real time. “That’s all good, but how about this. Here’s a chain, I’m going to drive this way, your toy truck will follow. I probably won’t notice so yell at me if it looks like I’ve forgotten and am heading to Tim hortons.”

Then my wife did the same thing so I had to push her back into the driveway with a tire between the bumpers

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I posted an ad on a fb group I use to hire workers

“Man with truck and snowblower here. Not looking for work just wanted to brag”

They kicked me


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> I posted an ad on a fb group I use to hire workers
> 
> “Man with truck and snowblower here. Not looking for work just wanted to brag”
> 
> They kicked me



I belong to a local Brampton buy and sell group on Facebook. Every time there is a big snowfall we see posts from post-secondary students, and parents posting for their kids, offering snow shovelling services. Nice to see some parents still get it and are raising their kids right.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*Only* 35 cm of snow in one night here...
Can't wait to get back home to clean that mess up... NOT!!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Did my driveway today. 260 feet to the road. Back when the kids were teenagers, the guy I hired to do my driveway back then couldn't make it for a couple of days due to a major snowfall. Lots of snow back then. The kids wanted to see their girlfriends so they shovelled it by hand. Young love is pretty powerful. I do it myself now with a tractor.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I sold my atv plow because I live in the suburbs, can just imagine bylaw waiting for me to go on the road to turn around. Would have made for a lot of fun if I was allowed to go around the neighbourhood with it


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back when I was an undergrad, there was a huge snowstorm in Montreal. Naturally, that genius project that is the Decarie Expressway*** got plugged up with snow, and many had to abandon their cars. Guys would come by on snowmobiles and offer to bring the driver home for $20 or whatever. Once the driver was safely ensconced at home in Pointe Claire or Dollard Des Ormeaux or wherever, they'd go back to the car and steal whatever there was to steal in it.

Snowstorms can bring out neighbourliness in people, but can also bring out their worst as well.

(***For those unfamiliar, it is a crowded busy open-air below ground-level expressway with only a few exit on and off ramps, and nowhere to push snow to. As an undergrad, there were several times when I'd see them have to lower stretchers from an overpass because no ambulance could reach the scene of an accident. Congestion with no escape barely begins to describe it.)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It’s so dangerous outside. Be careful!

Everywhere are sheets of sheer ice. The sidewalks are so slippery. I walk the dogs at 7:30 am before work an usually end up walking in the middle of the road. The only place with no hazards except getting run over! Lol it’s a virtual skating rink out there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> I sold my atv plow because I live in the suburbs, can just imagine bylaw waiting for me to go on the road to turn around. Would have made for a lot of fun if I was allowed to go around the neighbourhood with it


My son has a blade on one of his Quads. Does his bit of the back alley in front of his garage and where he parks his truck, and then does the sidewalks around his place and on both sides of the street.....for about a block in either direction. No one seems to mind and no bylaw officer comes around.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> My son has a blade on one of his Quads. Does his bit of the back alley in front of his garage and where he parks his truck, and then does the sidewalks around his place and on both sides of the street.....for about a block in either direction. No one seems to mind and no bylaw officer comes around.


A retiree in Gatineau was clearing some of the local paths because the city was taking too long. Had been doing it for a while, never any issues. You can guess where the story goes from here....


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

ZeroGravity said:


> You can guess where the story goes from here....


uh oh ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Snow day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Already shoveled the driveway twice in 2 1/2 hrs. Loving it! Lol

That cheesecake is mine.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Apparently it's now offensive to say snowman.....you're supposed to say snowperson. 

But what if the snow being doesn't identify with the human form?

This world scares me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> This world scares me.


maybe you need a safe space


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Snow person !!
Love that !


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> maybe you need a safe space


Is that a micro-aggression?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Apparently it's now offensive to say snowman.....you're supposed to say snowperson.
> 
> But what if the snow being doesn't identify with the human form?
> 
> This world scares me.


There are snow balls therefore it's a snowman. Never heard of a snow(insert your favorite name for female parts here).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Is that a micro-aggression?


may already be too late for you


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

@mhammer Well you do live in banana republic so things like that are to be expected.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Apparently it's now offensive to say snowman.....you're supposed to say snowperson.
> 
> But what if the snow being doesn't identify with the human form?


”Snowperson” has the “son” as its core and that’s masculine and therefore sexist. “Snowbeing” is probably ok, but I am pretty sure we’re supposed to say “snowkind” in Canada now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LexxM3 said:


> ”Snowperson” has the “son” as its core and that’s masculine and therefore sexist. “Snowbeing” is probably ok, but I am pretty sure we’re supposed to say “snowkind” in Canada now.


Mind you, "snow" could have drug or possibly other meanings so ya gotta be careful there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> Already shoveled the driveway twice in 2 1/2 hrs. Loving it!



Wouldn't it make more sense to wait until it stops snowing?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to wait until it stops snowing?


No not really as I love doing it. Instead of 1 piece of cheesecake I can eat 2 or 3. 

It’s nice just to be by myself with my own thoughts listening to the music I love. I get a really good upper body and lower body workout.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> No not really as I love doing it.



Weirdo!!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Weirdo!!!


Your joking right? What’s wrong with getting some excellent cardio and a workout while listening to great tunes? Huh?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Remember the time when you had snowmageddon day in Toronto and a mayor could just call in the army?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Remember the time when you had snowmageddon day in Toronto and a mayor could just call in the army?


I remember that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> Your joking right? What’s wrong with getting some excellent cardio and a workout while listening to great tunes? Huh?



I own a snowblower for a reason.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> I own a snowblower for a reason.


So do we but I tell my husband not to use it because I would rather be out in the fresh shoveling, burning calories and working out. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

double post


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> burning calories and working out


Purely from an orthopaedic standpoint, please carefully 'monitor' you shoulders and back when doing a lot of shovelling.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Remember the time when you had snowmageddon day in Toronto and a mayor could just call in the army?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


>


did our army win?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> did our army win?


I can't really tell who's flags those are, but something doesn't look right.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like the TTC sent in a squadron of GMC 8900s.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe it’ll drain now

Couple blisters, guess it’s been a while since I worked


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Purely from an orthopaedic standpoint, please carefully 'monitor' you shoulders and back when doing a lot of shovelling.


Very important points you mention. I used to be a personal trainer for 15 years and am very aware of the havoc shoveling or any other heavy manual labor around the house or outdoors can do to ones body.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Good reminders to be careful but I find the ice chipping / breakup with my ice pick causes my joints to "sustain" a vibration / numbness for a hour after I am finished


----------

